# Food help please



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Watson is now 11 weeks & is on Nature's Menu puppy nuggets, which he loves & seems to be doing really well on.

The problem we have is that no local pet shops stock it & we have to order on-line. I also struggle a little with the amount of raw meat about (dettol spray constantly out for worktops) 
In July we are going to the Isle of Wight for a week & won't be able to take a weeks supply with us & we can't order it.

We have pondered changing him to dry food, but I am not 100% sure it is the best thing for him. Has anyone any suggestions as to what we can do?

Are the pouches an option? I have just had a quick look at Lily's Kitchen - is this a good alternative.

Any help/advice would be appreciated


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I have no advice as we are debating the same thing here with Poppy (also 11 weeks), so I'm jumping onto your thread for the same guidance. 

The breeder gave us a good weeks worth of Eukanuba and Royal Canin mixed, and recommended Royal Canin in particular. Once this food ran low we bought Lily's Kitchen, which Poppy has been eating now for a few days and seems to be getting along with well (I think she has also been a little calmer too, but that may just be that she is feeling more settled and getting into a better routine). 

However, we were also sent a voucher for a free 4kg bag of Junior Royal Canin, which we can't afford not to take advantage of, so as from today Poppy will be having a little Royal Canin mixed in with her Lily's Kitchen.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Canagan is a good dried food to take on holiday, it's very close to raw. Mine are raw fed and I take Canagan with me if we go away. It never upsets their stomachs although they drink a lot more water with it.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is nearly a year and we have just recently changed her onto Lily's kitchen. She seems to be liking it just fine although I really did not have any complaints about her previous kibble, just liked the reviews Lily's kitchen was getting and she had to change from pupoy food anyway. The delivery was fantastic and free if you spend a certain amount.

I did look at raw but after speaking to my vet friend decided it was not the right food for us.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Murphy was on natures menu but we also struggled finding a supplier. We are on Nutriment and we order a months supply at a time and find it better quality than the natures menu. Unsure about what to do when we go away tho! Maybe the natures menu pouches? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I feed raw and figure there is always a local butcher, or supermarket, to provide for my fur babies. Also they do get fish and tinned tuna at times. I really don't see it being a problem.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah come to think of it I've fed Murphy tinned tuna when the foods not defrosted in time (bad planning by mummy!) he also loves scrambled eggs and chicken veg and rice. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbss63 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi - I live on the Isle of Wight so if you can order your food online for delivery I'd be happy for you to get it delivered to my address then we can get it to you when you get here. We do have a couple of really good pet stores here too that can cater for most doggy diets. They've been really helpful when our little Beau seemed 'hyper' on a certain diet. If you need to check them out re what they've got then I can get 'phone numbers for you.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Tbss63 said:


> Hi - I live on the Isle of Wight so if you can order your food online for delivery I'd be happy for you to get it delivered to my address then we can get it to you when you get here. We do have a couple of really good pet stores here too that can cater for most doggy diets. They've been really helpful when our little Beau seemed 'hyper' on a certain diet. If you need to check them out re what they've got then I can get 'phone numbers for you.


Thank you so much, that is really kind.

Phone numbers would be great.
Watson is on nature's menu puppy nuggets which he loves, no upset tummy when he came home from breeder & a very bouncy healthy pup, hence why we would rather not change it. But they come frozen which is why it causes us a bit of a problem.
We are staying at Buddle Barn (fab place, we were there last year to) when we visit the Isle of Wight, run by a lovely lady called Jay.

She has even offered to look after Watson if we go somewhere dogs aren't welcome


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Dunno if u already got sorted but I went to pets at home today and they do natures menu pouches. They are gently cooked wet food and seem good quality and ingredients as the raw stuff so hopefully wouldn't upset Tum. Seems ideal for you situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Holly. I think we are going to move to barking heads. Poor little guy been a bit sick the last few mornings he us on food from the vet at moment until it settles down. Although vet did say if I hadn't told him he had vomited he would gave said he was one of the healthiest puppies he had ever seen. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh poor little man! Hope he feels better soon x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks. Probably to many leaves & I am sure the deer poo didn't help

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha no probably not! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## florafun (Jun 7, 2014)

*Raw diet*

Hope I'm not being a pain before I've even got my puppy but we have owned bearded collies and border terriers for over 30 years. We fed a raw diet and they absolutely thrived on it from puppies. Their teeth especially were always sparkling white with no tartar build up due to the raw bones. We too have been told by various vets that we should feed kibble (usually the one they were pushing in their practises) but apparently vets get about half one day in the whole of their training on nutrition so the likelihood is that a good, diligent dog owner knows alot more (if they do their research) than a vet about what they should be feeding their dog. Only my opinion but do go and do some research on raw feeding. Hope I'm not being a pain.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tbss63 said:


> Hi - I live on the Isle of Wight so if you can order your food online for delivery I'd be happy for you to get it delivered to my address then we can get it to you when you get here. We do have a couple of really good pet stores here too that can cater for most doggy diets. They've been really helpful when our little Beau seemed 'hyper' on a certain diet. If you need to check them out re what they've got then I can get 'phone numbers for you.


This is the perfect example to show how brilliant our little community is! How kind


----------



## Tbss63 (Feb 11, 2014)

Apologies for delay re 'phone numbers. The pet stores are Nelsons in Freshwater (so if you're using the Lymington to Yarmouth ferry that'll be handy) their number is 01983 752151.
Also Jollyes in Newport is 01983 533577. They're actually behind the Pets at Home store.

I've just taken delivery of Lily's Kitchen puppy chicken and salmon and our Beau loves it and no upset tummy! I also got frozen chicken livers from our local butcher, 99p a large pot, which I simmer gently then chop a teaspoon into her food. According to another topic here chicken livers sort out those yucky eye problems, definitely has with her after 3days....amazing the tips you pick up on here! Love it!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you. 
Today we are strarting to swap him onto Barking Heads, will at least help in so much as I won't have to worry so much about my 5 year old not washing his hands properly after feeding Watson.
We are all really looking forward to our return visit to the Isle of Wight


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Donna, it would be good to hear how you get on with barking heads. On vet advice we went with James well beloved and it's ok but Murphy seems to have lost interest a little 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm still sticking with the Nutriment raw for mine! I tried my Murphy on hills but he showed no interest in it. In fact he just wouldn't eat it! my vets advised a dry food but he just loves the raw so much. Emmys the same. Personal choice i suppose x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Del17 said:


> Hi Donna, it would be good to hear how you get on with barking heads. On vet advice we went with James well beloved and it's ok but Murphy seems to have lost interest a little
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will let you know, he had his first taste of it today & seemed to love it.
Helen gives it to Lola & Billy & is pleased with it.


----------

